# Two guys want to sail to Australia/NZ



## maldini (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi.
My name is Kris. With my cousin Robert we would like to sail from South America (or Central America) to Australia/New Zealand. We have some experience in sailing. We are Polish and we speak English and Spanish. We are fit, fast-learners, easy-going, hard-working, honest and reliable people. We would like to work in order to transport and food to Australia/New Zealand.
We are available starting end of September.
To contact us please write to [email protected]
We do have our own blog - www.kuzyni.eu\en\ - so You can know who we are.
Thanks for any informantion.
Best Regards
Kris Wojtas


----------

